# Importing Scirocco to USA from Germany, is it eligible?



## Scirocco2USA (Jan 30, 2015)

Greetings: I just bought a 2012 VW Scirocco 2.0 TDI R Line, in Germany... I am an american living in Finland, and in NY. My hope was to ship this baby to NY, but it seems that this is not possible! I have reached out to Registered Importers in the US, who have said they are not able to modify this EU car for US specs. One said because it needs to be crash tested. Is this true? Does anyone have any experience doing this, with a Scirocco? Another one said he thinks VW is trying to limit non US Scirocco models, so they make it next to impossible to do this (meaning expensive). As an alternative, I can ship it Finland, but this thing is a real work of art, and I'd really like to have it stateside. Any help anyone can give, is much appreciated!

thanks


----------



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

Scirocco2USA said:


> Greetings: I just bought a 2012 VW Scirocco 2.0 TDI R Line, in Germany... I am an american living in Finland, and in NY. My hope was to ship this baby to NY, but it seems that this is not possible! I have reached out to Registered Importers in the US, who have said they are not able to modify this EU car for US specs. One said because it needs to be crash tested. Is this true? Does anyone have any experience doing this, with a Scirocco? Another one said he thinks VW is trying to limit non US Scirocco models, so they make it next to impossible to do this (meaning expensive). As an alternative, I can ship it Finland, but this thing is a real work of art, and I'd really like to have it stateside. Any help anyone can give, is much appreciated!
> 
> thanks


In a word, no.
In a few more words:
It is not 25 years old (exempt from testing, regulations, etc...)
You WOULD have to crash test it, therefore you'd have to buy and import MULTIPLE Sciroccos
It is NOT "substantially similar" to a vehicle sold here
Just read this:
http://jalopnik.com/here-are-the-four-legal-ways-to-import-a-car-to-the-uni-1682067632

Sorry, it'll have to stay in Europe.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Import to Canada drive it to NY keep for a track car or figure out how to make it street legal with it already there.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

smgs92 said:


> Import to Canada drive it to NY keep for a track car or figure out how to make it street legal with it already there.


not legal in canada either


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

smgs92 said:


> Import to Canada drive it to NY keep for a track car or figure out how to make it street legal with it already there.


And how would he register and insure it?


----------



## BlueJay83 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry to give you the bad news, but you would risk having the car impounded with no recourse if you were able to get it to US shores. I have imported 3 Land Rover Series/Defenders over the last several years, and the US "Gubment" is strict about import violations. All of my Landies have been 25 years old or older (to avoid the hiring of a Registered Importer and an engineering firm to do all of the safety proof testing as VWFast96 alluded to in his response). Even then, each vehicle got the "hairy eye ball" inspection as if I was also smuggling an illegal substances into the US. 
Once I got my trucks back to my home state, I had to fight to get them to get inspected, titled, and registered. The Delaware DMV auto database only lists North American spec vehicles, so they have to create the vehicle specifics each time (these are generally employees who do only the minimum amount of work, nothing more). Over time, I have learned how to communicate with my DMV, and fortunately, I have driven away with each truck legally represented. Much less risky..
Kind regards,
Beans

2010 JSW tdi
1986 Land Rover Santana SIII diesel
1984 Land Rover Defender 110 Pick Up diesel


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

If it could be done legally, don't you think the highways would be crawling with models we don't get here? Don't you think there is a reason you don't see them? You think you are the first to have the idea?


----------

